# Jerseyfest Model Kit & Statue Fair Aug 1st-3rd, 2014



## moonlightdrive21 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey guys:

Check out this big hobby and collectibles show by looking around the web site, which has lots of pictures: www.jerseyfestfair.com

Many people from all over the USA and abroad attend this weekend long, annual convention, which has over 120 vendor tables and is bustling with activites all day and night. Lots to see and buy if you are into monsters, sci-f, comics, etc.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Apr 22, 2014)

We are extremely fortunate to have Jordu Schell as one of our special guests at Jerseyfest 2014 in August. He will be doing painting and sculpting demonstrations as well as discussing creature design on Saturday and Sunday during the vendor show.

Jordu Schell has been in the film and television industry since 1987. His talent as a designer, sculptor and painter is world renowned, and his credits include: "Avatar", "The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian", "300", "Hellboy", "Aliens vs. Predator - Requiem", "Men in Black", "The Mist", "Batman Returns", "Edward Scissorhands", "Alien: Resurrection", "The X-Files Movie", "Predator II", "Galaxy Quest", "Evolution", "Babylon 5-The Series" (on which he designed an emmy award-winning creature make-up and the first fully digital creature for a television series), and many more. He is also one of the very popular artists on the TV show "Making Monsters" (http://www.travelchannel.com/tv-shows/making-monsters/articles/meet-the-distortions-crew).

Schell Sculpture Studio (http://schellstudio.com/gallery/) is a full service sculpture and design facility with a wealth of talent to match the need of any project. Their studio specializes in creature and character design, props, prototypes for toys and model kits, general special effects work, and creature design classes. Jordu has also did a series of sculpting and painting videos, including a few for the Stan Winston School of Arts.

Thanks,
Dave & Rob
www.jerseyfestfair.com

Here are a few examples of Jordu's sculpts, creature creations and paint jobs:


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd never heard of this Jerseyfest before but it looks really cool! And while I have heard of Jordu Schell, I've never seen his work before. Are you kidding me? That's a _sculpt_ of Peter Cushing? That's not a photo of him? Holy crap! That is amazing! I'll be looking forward to attending the fair this year. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wish we lived a little closer.


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Apr 22, 2014)

GhoulishCop said:


> I'd never heard of this Jerseyfest before but it looks really cool! And while I have heard of Jordu Schell, I've never seen his work before. Are you kidding me? That's a _sculpt_ of Peter Cushing? That's not a photo of him? Holy crap! That is amazing! I'll be looking forward to attending the fair this year. Thanks for posting!


Great to hear !

We are a national show with attendees from all over the USA and even abroad.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ever wonder how actors are converted into Zombies and what techniques and products are used by movie and TV Special FX artists to make them so wickedly realistic? If you're a fan of "The Walking Dead" TV show or Zombies in general, you're in store for a real treat at Jersyefest this year. Sue Lee, who has created Walking Dead Zombies for the AMC Channel and was also a semi-finalist on the SyFy Channel's "Faceoff" show, will be one of our special guests along with other FX artists who will be demonstrating the process used to creating zombies throughout the vendor show on Saturday, August 2nd. Sue is a renowned Special FX artist, sculptor and painter in the entertainment industry. See more info here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=57

See latest list of Jerseyfest 2014 vendors and artists here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=343


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey guys:

Black Heart Enterprises is debuting a new, licensed, resin bust of Bela Lugosi as Dracula at Jerseyfest 2014 in August, where it will be available for sale for the first time. The kit will then be available for sale via mail order some time after the show. It was sculpted by Jeff Yagher and as you can see is beautiful.

Also, the "wall hanger" Bela Dracula bust will be the kit used for the "Figure Artist Airbrush Asylum" all day painting class at Jerseyfest Academy on Friday August 1st (i.e., the day before the weekend long vendor show). We will be announcing more info on this class and opening up registrations shortly. More info on classes here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=3128 
We're very happy to once again be hosting Black Heart and Badger Airbrush Company as both vendors at our show and producers of this great class.

Congrats to Jeff Yagher and Black Heart for producing this beautiful piece !

Dave
www.jerseyfestfair.com


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey guys:

We just added Film FX legend "Phil Tippett" to our guest line up and we could not be more thrilled! He will be with "Chronicle Collectibles", a new vendor at our show displaying and selling elite model collectibles in limited quantities that they worked on with Phil and other artists. Phil is also doing a talk during the vendor show - see full schedule here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=64

Phil's varied career in visual effects has spanned more than 30 years and includes 2 Academy Awards, 6 Academy Award nominations, 1 BAFTA, 4 BAFTA nominations, 2 Emmys and the advent of modern digital effects in motion pictures. Phil's roots in stop motion, modeling and practical effects and his ability to use this foundation in conjunction with developing technologies has made him one of a handful of artists whose careers have spanned the transition of visual effects from largely practical to digital.

Phil's past work includes the Star Wars Trilogy with "Industrial Light & Magic Studios" (e.g., Imperial Walkers, Tauntauns, Rancor, Jabba the Hut, , etc.), Jurassic Park, the new Jurassic World movie, Dragonslayer, Robocop, Starship Troopers, etc.

See more of Phil's biography here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=435

Thanks,
Dave
www.jerseyfestfair.com


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Apr 22, 2014)

The partying continues on Saturday night (Aug. 2nd) at Jerseyfest with the "Figure Models Show & Tell Party" and "Sci-Fi Vehicles & Mechs Show & Tell Party" (includes "Hardware Kitbasher's Swap Meet"). Both will be held in separate conference rooms at the Marriott Hanover Hotel from 8:30pm to 11:00pm at no extra cost to vendor show attendees. Hobbyists will bring and talk about pieces they worked on in a laid back, informal setting with snacks and drinks. Then we all work our way over to the incredible "Auld Shebeen" Irish Pub on hotel property. We don't have "cliques" at these parties - all show attendees are invited. And you just might be hanging out with movie FX legends&#8230;don't miss it !


----------

